# GHL Exhaust Review (the long anticipated w/ video)



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

I received the exhaust system very quickly after some billing delays (card expired before GHL ran it, had to activate new card, etc.) Snowfall delayed my appointment, but I was finally able to get my car into CBRD Speedfactory in York, PA (holla) for the installation. It went smooth and was done in about 30 minutes. Everything lined up perfectly. 
IMO, the tips stick out just about an inch too far in the back, but its not even noticeable to be honest. The quality of the system overall was very stunning (in a good way) and it sounds great, a bit loud at lower RPMs (3000ish) when cruising, but its fine with me.
Apparently this car sounds like no other according to some VW friends in the area. They were impressed to say the least. Enough blabbering, here are the videos.

*Startup with a few light revs*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68VEYelBuqw
*1min 10sec of "sprited driving"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgS0OZL_V_4
*24sec of "spirited driving"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nojEGYoS4o



_Modified by travis3265 at 11:35 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ohhhhhhh ****, there goes my mpg, with that sound its gonna be hard to keep off the gas. damn! now i cant wait!


_Modified by absoluteczech at 4:58 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

any from outside?


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (travis3265)*

that sounds great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

ill get some videos from the outside. my roommate told me it was insane as i was driving away earlier today. too bad everyone i called was busy so i had to do all the work myself (filming, shifting, and steering. haha.


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*

That sounds pimp! I need to start saving, my credit card is in the trash, too much temptation.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (travis3265)*

What exhaust system is this? Sounds good, but too aggressive for my liking. I was wondering if you had both an muffler and a resonator, or just the single muffler.


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (Froster)*

its not as deep as i thought it would be







but it sounds ok i guess


----------



## tewkewl74 (Apr 24, 2006)

sounds good driving... but sounds ricey when idle... oh well... i don't think i'll get an exhaust. i like the way my cai sounds without it anyway... 
oh well, i was considering an an exhaust, but i'll hold off. 
if someone makes a deeper mustang sounding exhaust, i may bite. but i don't like the ricey higher sounding idle...


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_sounds good driving... but sounds ricey when idle... oh well... i don't think i'll get an exhaust. i like the way my cai sounds without it anyway... 
oh well, i was considering an an exhaust, but i'll hold off. 
if someone makes a deeper mustang sounding exhaust, i may bite. but i don't like the ricey higher sounding idle...


well, its very deep, i dont think the camera mic quite picked up the deepness. most of that video was at full throttle. the idle sound is just about non-existant. its all personal opinion though. do realize...the exhaust sound from company to company will not be too too different. its the engine that makes the sound IMO. kinda like how all mk3 vr's sounded relatively the same. sure, eurosport and TT had different sounds if u really listen, but the sound the engine makes when unrestricted is constant. i couldnt be happier with this exhaust.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (travis3265)*

Sick! Dyno time for you!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

sounds very good, like a good european sport touring sedan should sound like. Def. gonna hurt you gas millage. Congrats.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tewkewl74* »_sounds good driving... but sounds ricey when idle... oh well... i don't think i'll get an exhaust.

I fail to hear that. Ricey = weed eater on crack. That sounds nothing like that. I think it sounds fine.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (RogueMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueMotorsport* »_its not as deep as i thought it would be







but it sounds ok i guess

I'm with you... hmm... does sound kinda wierd... but could be like he said. the mic couldn't be picking up the sound right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_sounds very good, like a good european sport touring sedan should sound like. Def. gonna hurt you gas millage. Congrats. 

it should increase my mileage actually. more efficiency = better mileage. the only thing that would hurt it is my right foot.


----------



## Devman (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sold. What's the butt-dyno say?
Devman


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Devman)*

Dude, I never rev my car past 5,000...today I made the mistake of doing it...WOW! The friken CAI sounds totally different from 5100 to 5800rpm!!! 
*BYE BYE GOOD MILEAGE*








I know how that foot problem is like


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

yep travis, was talking about the up coming foot problem. Had that issue on my firebird once exhaust was installed the first time...hehehe.


----------



## WhattaJetta (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (travis3265)*

You might find that the sound will mellow after a couple of weeks. That happened when I put a Magnaflow cat-back on my VR6 GLI. It did get way better, a little lower and not quite as loud. Should be interesting to see if that holds true for you.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

^ hope thats true


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

This exhaust is available through us. Here is a link to that thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2999570
Thanks for getting those video clips up. The exhaust sounds great!!


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_^ hope thats true









Its hard to say with the videos too. Listening to the sound of a car's exhaust recorded with a video camera, and in my case, played back on a laptop makes it hard to tell what it would really be like.


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Froster)*

still my exhaust sounds very deep. bt i gotta hear this exhaust from the outside. before i can pass judgement!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

Wow that sounds like sex


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (@[email protected])*

custom exhaust rule. But wats the dyno on this????? estimated hp/tq gains


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (travis3265)*

nice dude! sounds awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: GHL Exhaust Review (mujjuman)*

that exhaust sounds great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait till I get mine.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (tewkewl74)*

I agree I hate that rice sound. 
In fact I really dislike most all asian cars 
with the exceptions of the 
skyline gtr and the subaru wrx-sti
German cars are my personal fav.....








I enjoy the stealth exaust when I come home at 3 am








However im not sure how much a new exaust would really boost the hp and torque. my queston im pondering is is it really worth th extra 1k$
for 5-8hp if my figures are off please correct me....




_Modified by Codename-dnb at 6:17 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

5-8hp is significant. it moves the power band into a more useable rpm range for spirited driving. it sounds great and can be stealthy if wanted. its only 500-600 bucks, not 1000. so ur figures are a bit off. it was worth every penny. especially when coupled with an intake and chip...we are talking about an increase of about 35hp and 40lb ft at the crank from the factory rating for under $1500. thats truly amazing on a naturally aspirated engine.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*

sounds niiiice then ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*

with an intake, the new evolution tuning header and this GHL cat back, the rabbit should move a lot better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey.. rabbit07 you forgot the chip








btw.. does this fit a beetle 2.5?


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

so with an intake and exhaust your gaining 30 hp?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (thug4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thug4life* »_so with an intake and exhaust your gaining 30 hp?

and a chip


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_with an intake, the new evolution tuning header and this GHL cat back, the rabbit should move a lot better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, where is that damn header anyway? i wanna buy it.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_
yeah, where is that damn header anyway? i wanna buy it.

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

the header is at evolution tuning for about $800.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

UP

are you runing a resonator in the video?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

ehhh, whatever came with the GHL kit is what im running. nothing more, nothing less.
btw, exhaust is even more amazing now withthat extra ~1000RPM available with the GIAC chip.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

do we have a jetta setup out yet?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

I don't think they have a Jetta setup yet. we will find out at H20.


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

im loving my ghl, sits perfect with the votex kit


----------



## Ghl Motorsports (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

GHL will have the Jetta 2.5 cat back in a couple of weeks.
[email protected]


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ghl Motorsports)*

I can't wait till I get my exhaust for my Rabbit. I just need to save up some more $.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

cool exhaust


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

this exhaust does work with the votex kit right??


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

and scratch my ? i see that it does...sounds good man.... beside techtonics, awe, and ghl who else makes an exhaust for the 2.5L...no on right? un less u do custom work??


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Greddy and Neuspeed also make an exhaust for the 2.5L.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

not sure if the magnaflow exhaust is out yet, but there mufflers are definitely something to check out. Very deep, no rice.


----------



## southpaw447 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Can you get this for a 2.5 Jetta?*

Do they make one for the 2.5 Jetta?
I looked on their site and it says it's only for the 2.0T???


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't wait until magnaflow comes out.
Or even the ghl will do.


_Modified by ssd-spec at 7:28 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssd-spec* »_I can't wait until magnaflow comes out.
Or even the ghl will do.

_Modified by ssd-spec at 7:28 PM 10-10-2007_


they need to come out with a sound clip for the magnaflow. they said it sould be coming out soon.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Heres my car with a magnaflow exhaust. The resonator has been removed and custom piping has been used. The camera I was using doesnt do justice to the exhaust. It sounds more like a VR6 then anything else. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r2tAFJWPbc


----------

